# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2012 >  >  ما سر علامة تقاطع اليدين للراحل محمود عبد العزيز

## ibrahim rahma allha

*‎



ﻣﻦ ﺃﻳﻦ ﺃﺗﺖ ﻋﻶﻣﺔ ﺁﻟﺤﻮﺕ (تقاطع اليدين) ﺁﻟﺒﺂﺭﺯﺓ !!

  ﻓﻲ ﻛﻞ ﺣﻔﻠﺔ ﻟﻶﺳﻄﻮﺭﺓ ﺁﻟﺮﺁﺣﻞ ﻛﺂﻥ ﻫﻨﺂﻟﻚ ﺷﺂﺏ ﻣﻌﺂﻕ ﻭﻳﺘﺤﺮﻙ ﺑﻜﺮﺳﻲ ﻟﻠﻤﻌﺂﻗﻴﻦ  ﻳﺠﻠﺲ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺁﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﻳﻤﻨﻲ ﻧﻔﺴﻪ ﺑﺄﻥ ﻳﺼﻞ ﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺮﺡ ﻭﻳﻀﻢ ﺍﻵﺳﻄﻮﺭﺓ ﻣﺤﻤﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﻴﻪ ،  ﻧﻌﻢ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺣﻠﻢ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺎﻕ ﻣﻨﺬ ﺳﻨﻴﻦ ﻣﻀﺖ ﻭﻷﻥ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺏ ﻻ ﻳﺴﺘﻄﻴﻊ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺤﻘﻖ  ﺣﻠﻤﻪ ﻧﺴﺒﺔ ﻷﻋﺎﻗﺘﻪ ﻭﻛﺜﺮﺓ ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﻣﺤﻤﻮﺩ ﻛﺂﻥ ﻛﻠﻤﺎ ﻧﻈﺮ ﺍﻟﺤﻮﺕ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻﺗﺠﺎﻩ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ  ﻳﺠﻠﺲ ﻓﻴﻪ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻳﺮﻓﻊ ﻋﺼﺎﺗﻴﻦ ﻣﻊ ﺑﻌﺾ ﺑﺸﻜﻞ ﻣﺘﺸﺎﺑﻚ ﺃﻗﺮﺏ ﻟﻌﻼﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﻀﺮﺏ ﻓﻲ  ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﺎﺕ 

 ﻭﺃﺻﺒﺢ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺏ ﻳﻜﺮﺭ ﻓﻌﻠﺘﻪ ﻓﻲ ﻛﻞ ﺣﻔﻞ ﻭﻟﻔﺖ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻮﺿﻊ ﻧﻈﺮ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺣﻞ ﻭﻓﻲ ﺫﺍﺕ ﻳﻮﻡ ﻧﺰﻝ ﺍﻟﻴﻪ ﻣﺤﻤﻮﺩ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺮﺡ ﻭﺫﻫﺐ ﺍﻟﻴﻪ ﻣﺘﺴﺎﺋﻼ" 

 ﻟﻤﺎﺫﺍ ﺗﻔﻌﻞ ﻫﻜﺬﺍ ﻓﻲ ﻛﻞ ﺣﻔﻞ ؟ ﻓﻜﺎﻥ ﺭﺩ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺏ ﻣﺆﺛﺮ ﺟﺪﺁ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ : ﻳﺎﻣﺤﻤﻮﺩ ﺃﻧﺎ  ﺯﻭﻝ ﻣﻜﺴﺮ ﻣﺎﺑﻘﺪﺭ ﺃﻗﻴﻒ ﺫﻱ ﺍﻟﺨﻠﻖ ﺩﻱ ﻭﻧﻔﺴﻲ ﺍﺳﻠﻢ ﻋﻠﻴﻚ ﺑﺎﻟﺤﻀﻦ ﺑﺲ ﺍﺻﻠﻚ ﻛﻴﻒ  ﻣﺎﻋﺎﺭﻑ ﻋﺸﺎﻥ ﻛﺪﻩ ﺑﺮﻓﻊ ﺍﻟﻌﺼﺎﻳﺘﻴﻦ ﺩﻳﻞ ﻭﺑﺨﻠﻴﻬﻦ ﺫﻱ ﺍﻟﺒﺴﻠﻤﻦ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺑﻌﺾ ﺑﺎﻟﺤﻀﻦ .

  ﻭﻣﻨﺬ ﺫﺍﻙ ﺍﻟﻮﻗﺖ ﺟﻌﻞ ﻣﺤﻤﻮﺩ ﻣﻦ ﺣﺮﻛﺔ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺎﻕ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺭﻣﺰﺁ ﻟﻪ ﻭﺳﻨﺪﺁ  ﻟﻠﻤﻌﺎﻗﻴﻴﻦ ﻭﻛﻞ ﺷﺨﺺ ﻣﻦ ﺫﻭﻱ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺟﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﺻﺔ ﺁﺣﺘﺮﺁﻣﺎ" ﻭﺗﻘﺪﻳﺮﺍ" ﻟﻬﻢ ﻟﺘﺼﺮﺥ  ﺍﻻﻧﺴﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﺑﺎﺭﻭﻉ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺎﻧﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺭﻭﺡ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺣﻞ ﻣﺤﻤﻮﺩﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻌﺰﻳﺰ ﻫﺬﺓ ﻗﺼﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﻼﻣﺔ ﻛﺎﻣﻠﺔ  ﻭﺍﻟﺒﻌﺾ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻳﻈﻦ ﺃﻧﻬﺎ ﻣﻦ ﻋﻼﻣﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻨﻘﺮﺯ ﺃﻭ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺎﺭﻋﻴﻦ ﺃﻭ ﺣﺮﻛﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﻓﻲ  ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ.

 اللهم ارحم عبدك محمود








*

----------


## خالد كمال

*ﻓﻲ ﻛﻞ ﺣﻔﻠﺔ ﻟﻶﺳﻄﻮﺭﺓ ﺁﻟﺮﺁﺣﻞ ﻛﺂﻥ ﻫﻨﺂﻟﻚ
 ﺷﺂﺏ ﻣﻌﺂﻕ ﻭﻳﺘﺤﺮﻙ ﺑﻜﺮﺳﻲ ﻟﻠﻤﻌﺂﻗﻴﻦ
 ﻳﺠﻠﺲ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺁﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﻳﻤﻨﻲ ﻧﻔﺴﻪ ﺑﺄﻥ ﻳﺼﻞ
 ﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺮﺡ ﻭﻳﻀﻢ ﺍﻵﺳﻄﻮﺭﺓ ﻣﺤﻤﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﻴﻪ ،
 ﻧﻌﻢ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺣﻠﻢ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺎﻕ ﻣﻨﺬ
 ﺳﻨﻴﻦ ﻣﻀﺖ ﻭﻷﻥ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺏ ﻻ ﻳﺴﺘﻄﻴﻊ
 ﺃﻥ ﻳﺤﻘﻖ ﺣﻠﻤﻪ ﻧﺴﺒﺔ ﻷﻋﺎﻗﺘﻪ ﻭﻛﺜﺮﺓ ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭ
 ﻣﺤﻤﻮﺩ ﻛﺂﻥ ﻛﻠﻤﺎ ﻧﻈﺮ ﺍﻟﺤﻮﺕ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻﺗﺠﺎﻩ
 ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﺠﻠﺲ ﻓﻴﻪ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻳﺮﻓﻊ ﻋﺼﺎﺗﻴﻦ ﻣﻊ ﺑﻌﺾ
 ﺑﺸﻜﻞ ﻣﺘﺸﺎﺑﻚ ﺃﻗﺮﺏ ﻟﻌﻼﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﻀﺮﺏ ﻓﻲ
 ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﺎﺕ
 ﻭﺃﺻﺒﺢ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺏ ﻳﻜﺮﺭ ﻓﻌﻠﺘﻪ ﻓﻲ ﻛﻞ ﺣﻔﻞ
 ﻭﻟﻔﺖ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻮﺿﻊ ﻧﻈﺮ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺣﻞ ﻭﻓﻲ ﺫﺍﺕ ﻳﻮﻡ
 ﻧﺰﻝ ﺍﻟﻴﻪ ﻣﺤﻤﻮﺩ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺮﺡ ﻭﺫﻫﺐ ﺍﻟﻴﻪ
 ﻣﺘﺴﺎﺋﻼ"
 ﻟﻤﺎﺫﺍ ﺗﻔﻌﻞ ﻫﻜﺬﺍ ﻓﻲ ﻛﻞ ﺣﻔﻞ ؟ ﻓﻜﺎﻥ ﺭﺩ
 ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺏ ﻣﺆﺛﺮ ﺟﺪﺁ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ:ﻳﺎﻣﺤﻤﻮﺩ ﺃﻧﺎ ﺯﻭﻝ
 ﻣﻜﺴﺮ ﻣﺎﺑﻘﺪﺭ ﺃﻗﻴﻒ ﺫﻱ ﺍﻟﺨﻠﻖ ﺩﻱ ﻭﻧﻔﺴﻲ
 ﺍﺳﻠﻢ ﻋﻠﻴﻚ ﺑﺎﻟﺤﻀﻦ ﺑﺲ ﺍﺻﻠﻚ ﻛﻴﻒ
 ﻣﺎﻋﺎﺭﻑ ﻋﺸﺎﻥ ﻛﺪﻩ ﺑﺮﻓﻊ ﺍﻟﻌﺼﺎﻳﺘﻴﻦ ﺩﻳﻞ
 ﻭﺑﺨﻠﻴﻬﻦ ﺫﻱ ﺍﻟﺒﺴﻠﻤﻦ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺑﻌﺾ
 ﺑﺎﻟﺤﻀﻦ.
 ﻭﻣﻨﺬ ﺫﺍﻙ ﺍﻟﻮﻗﺖ ﺟﻌﻞ ﻣﺤﻤﻮﺩ ﻣﻦ ﺣﺮﻛﺔ
 ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺎﻕ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺭﻣﺰﺁ ﻟﻪ ﻭﺳﻨﺪﺁ
 ﻟﻠﻤﻌﺎﻗﻴﻴﻦ ﻭﻛﻞ ﺷﺨﺺ ﻣﻦ ﺫﻭﻱ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺟﺎﺕ
 ﺍﻟﺨﺎﺻﺔ ﺁﺣﺘﺮﺁﻣﺎ"ﻭﺗﻘﺪﻳﺮﺍ"ﻟﻬﻢ ﻟﺘﺼﺮﺥ
 ﺍﻻﻧﺴﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﺑﺎﺭﻭﻉ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺎﻧﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺭﻭﺡ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺣﻞ
 ﻣﺤﻤﻮﺩﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻌﺰﻳﺰ ﻫﺬﺓ ﻗﺼﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﻼﻣﺔ ﻛﺎﻣﻠﺔ
 ﻭﺍﻟﺒﻌﺾ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻳﻈﻦ ﺃﻧﻬﺎ ﻣﻦ ﻋﻼﻣﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻨﻘﺮﺯ ﺃﻭ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺎﺭﻋﻴﻦ ﺃﻭ ﺣﺮﻛﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ.
 ﺍﻟﻠﻬﻢ ﺍﺭﺣﻢ ﻋﺒﺪﻙ ﻣﺤﻤﻮﺩ
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*من المغفور لهم باذن الله  محمود عبد العزيز 

تشكر ي ابراهيم
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*نسال الله له المغفرة
*

----------


## monzir ana

*وفي رواية اخري تشير الي رمز الحوت حيث ان حركة تشابك الايدي تشبه ذنب الحوت ..
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*نسال الله له المغفرة
*

----------


## خالد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال عمران
					

من المغفور لهم باذن الله  محمود عبد العزيز 

تشكر ي ابراهيم



ابراهيم منو يا محمد انت شربت من عصير فييرا ولا شنو تهي تهي
                        	*

----------


## monzir ana

*


تقاطع اليدين تشير الي ذنب الحوت

*

----------


## jafaros

*ربنا يرحم الحوت الانسان الفنان الخلوق
                        	*

----------


## monzir ana

*وفي رواية اخري تشير الي رمز الحوت حيث ان حركة تشابك الايدي تشبه ذنب الحوت ...




تقاطع اليدين تشير الي ذنب الحوت
*

----------


## خالد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة monzir ana
					

وفي رواية اخري تشير الي رمز الحوت حيث ان حركة تشابك الايدي تشبه ذنب الحوت ...




تقاطع اليدين تشير الي ذنب الحوت




جائز برضو
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
رحمه الله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كل يوم يثبت محمود عبد العزيز انه كان انسانا قبل ان يكون فنانا وهذا هو سر محلة وتعلق الجمهور به ونيله هذه الشعبية الجارفة التي لم يسبق لها مثيل ابدا

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*طالبة ثانوي يتيمة تفجر مفاجاة جميلة عن الحوت

 تقرير:منتديات محمـــود عبدالعـــزيز:الخرطوم بحري

 طالبة الثانوي نفيسة سجلت لنا زيارة والدموع نغلبها علي الصير برحيل  الفنان الشاب محمود عبدالعزيز الذي كان بمثابة الاب لها بعد رحيل والدها  بداعي المرض المفاجئ الذي لم تجد راعيا لها بعد الخالق سوي الفنان الانسان  محمود عبدالعزيز وكان لحكاية الطالبة نفيسة مع الراحل محمود عبدالعزيز الذي  وصفته بفنان اليتامي والغلابي والمساكين بانها حكاية طويلة تعود لي عامين  عندما تفاجات الفنان الراحل محمود عبدالعزبز يسجل زيارة للمستشفي الذي كان  بتعالج فيه والدها الراحل صالح وعندها شاهدته هو يقدم المساعدة للمرضي  والمحاتجين داخل المستشفي الذي كان يتعالج فيه ولدها وعندها شاهدتة هو يقدم  المساعدة للمرضي والمحتاجين داخل المستشفي وكانت الصدفة هي الوحيدة التي  جمعته يهم حيث شاهدها الراحل محمود وهي تجلس بالقرب من والدها بالمستشفي  وعندها جاء واقترب منها وسالها عن حال والدها الذي لايعرفه ولم يشاهده من  قبل وعنما اخبرتة يمرض والدها قام يتقديم المساعدات المالية لها وقدم لها  رقم هاتفة وقال لها لو احتجت لاشي الرجاء  الاتصال برقم هاتفي وهذا وانصرف وكان ذلك قبل ثلاثة اعوام تقريبا وشاءت  الاقدار ان يرحل والدها من الحياة ويتوفاه الله ونسبة للظروف القاسية التي  مررنا بها بعد رحيل والدي حيث اعيش مع والدتي بعد ان تزوج اشقائي جميعهم  ويعد فترة تذكرت رقم الهاتف الخاص بالفنان محمود عبد العزيز الذي منحه لنا  فكان ان اتصلت به ولم اتوقع ان بستجيب لي يهذه السرعة عبر الهاتف نحدث معه  وقلت له انا الطالبة نفيسة صالح التي كانت والدها مريض بالمستشفي واعطيتني  هاتفك حتي اتصل بك اذا مررت بظروف اليوم اقول لك بان والدي قد توفي ورحل  عنا واصبحت اعيش مع والدتي اعمل وادرس فاكان بعد حديثي هذا ان اخذ عنواني  وسجل لنا زيارة وقدم لي مبلغ مليون وستمائة جنيه وواصلت دراستي واصيح هو  الراعي لتعليمي وكان يقدم لنا دعما ماليا في كل شهر من دون اذكر اسمه علي  حسب طلبه ولازلت اواصل تعليمي المدرسي وانا الان في المرحلة الثانوية  المساق العلمي وانني افتقدت والدي الثاني محمود عبدالعزيز وحزنت علي رحيله  حزنا عميقا وجئت لعكس الوجه الجميب عن الراحل الانسان محمود عبد العزيز  والدي الثاني..رحمك الله وجعل مثواك الجنة باذن الله

*

----------


## زول هناك

*الله يرحمه ويغفر له ويدخله الجنة
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*حال كل العظماء يلمع بريقهم عند الرحيل
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعد أن تم تسوير مقبرة الراحل محمود عبدالعزيز ظهر أمس :
 أهالي حي الصبابي حرصوا علي زيارته وقراءة الفاتحة علي روحه ..!!
 قصة تسوير مقبرة جده محمد طاهر محمد في ذات اليوم ..!!
 شاب يرفض مغادرة المقابر وينام حتي الصباح جوار قبر (الحوت) ..!!
 بحري : محاسن احمد عبدالله
 يا وجعة الزول اليتيم
 ياحسرة القلب الرهيف
 تم ظهر أمس تسوير مقبرة الفنان محمود عبدالعزيز بعد أن ظلت أعداد كبيرة  وجموع غفيرة تتوافد لقراءة الفاتحة علي روحه ورفع الأكف للدعاء له بالرحمة  والمغفرة ، الأمر الذي جعل أسرة محمود تقوم بتسوير المقبرة حفاظاً عليها من  أن يطأ عليها البعض بأقدامهم في غفلة منهم .
 أهل الحي وبعض الحواتة يزورون المقبرة بإستمرار ..!!
 حرصت علي زيارة قبر الراحل محمود عبدالعزيز مساء الأمس بعد تسويره ووجدت  عدد كبير من سكان الحي و المعجبين وهم يقرأون الفاتحة علي روحه ومنهم من  يقوم بإصلاح عدد من الشواهد التي وقعت علي الأرض بسبب التدافع الكبير الذي  شهدته المقابر عند مواراة جثمان الفقيد محمود عبدالعزيز فيما تحطم سور  المقابر والأشجار التي تحيط بها .
 أهالي الصبابي : يوم التشييع إستفتاء حقيقي لمحبة (الحوت) ..!!
 التقت من داخل المقابر بعدد من الأشخاص الذين أتوا لزيارة قبره وعدد من  الجيران الذين تحدثوا قائلين : (لقد ظللنا بين الفينة والأخري نقوم بإلقاء  نظرة علي قبر محمود عبدالعزيز بحكم قرب المكان ونحن نشاهد جمهوره ومعجبيه  وهم يأتون لقراءة الفاتحة علي روحه وهذا إن دل علي شئ أنما يدل علي حب  الناس له واذا أحب الله عبداً حبب عباده فيه وهكذا كان الراحل محمود فموته  كان استفتاء حقيقي علي محبة الجميع له ، رحمه الله وجعل في قبره نوراً) ،  وقبل أن نغادر مقبرة الراحل محمود عبدالعزيز حرص كل من كانوا حول المقبرة  علي قراءة الفاتحة له والدعاء بأن يتقبله الله قبولاً حسناً .
 شاب ينام بجوار قبر (الحوت) ويودعه بالدعاء ..!!
 فيما رفض شاب أتي لزيارة قبر الراحل مغادرة المقبرة وأصر علي المبيت بجوار  قبر (الحوت) حتي الصباح ثم يغادر بعدها المقابر بالدعاء له في صمت وحزن  دافق لم يخففه عنه كل من حوله لهول الفاجعة التي هزت كل جمهوره ومعجبيه .
 (الحوت) قبره يجاور قبر جده محمد طاهر ..!!
 أوضح سكان المنطقة بأن فاعل خير أتي بسياج لتسوير قبر الراحل محمود  عبدالعزيز إلا أنه تفاجأ بتسويره الأمر الذي دعا أسرته الي أخذ السياج  لتسوير مقبرة جده محمد طاهر محمد حيث دفن محمود عبدالعزيز علي بعد خطوات  منه .
 توجهنا جميعا الي حيث يرقد جسد جده محمد طاهر وقرأنا الفاتحة علي روحه وعلي الأموات جميعا والدعاء بأن يتقبلهم الله قبولاً حسناً
 أخذ المصاحف لقراءة ما تيسر من القرآن علي روحه ..!!
 غادرنا المقابر بعد أن حان موعد آذان المغرب و مازال عدد من الناس يأتون  وهم يحملون مصاحفهم لقراءة ما تيسر من القرآن ومنها توجهوا مباشرة الي  المسجد بالقرب من المقبرة .رجعنا أدراجنا ونحن نبتهل الي المولي عز وجل أن  يرحم عبده محمود وأن يجعل الجنة مثواه فهو أرحم الراحمين

*

----------


## ابو يوسف الجعلي

*نسال الله له المغفرة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حذرت  أسرة الفنان الراحل محمود عبد العزيز وسائل الإعلام من اخذ إيه تصريحات عن  تداعيات وفاته وقصرتها على شقيقة مامون عبد العزيز الذي سمته ناطق رسميا  لها وذكر إعلان تحذيرى مذيل بتوقيع احمد عامر جمال الدين المحامى تلقته  (سودانا فوق) ذكرت فيه ان وسائل الاعلام المقروءة والمسموعة والمرئية عليها  طلب التصريح من المتحدث الرسمى باسم الاسرة حصريا بشأن تداعيات وفاته
 وفى سياق ثان حظر الاعلان على الجميع اقامة مشاريع تحمل اسم الراحل بغرض تجارى وتوعد بمقاضاة مخالفى التحذير

*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*أللهم أغفر له وأرحمه يا ارحم الراحمين
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فنان الشباب الاول

معلومات عامة

البلد
السودان

الاسم المستعار
الحوت/ الجان

الميلاد
16 أكتوبر1967
السودان

الوفاة
17 يناير2013 (العمر: 45 عاماً)

النوع
موسيقى

المهنة
مغنيممثل, ملحن

سنوات النشاط
1988 - 2013

شركة الإنتاج
شركة البدوي / شركة حصاد / شركة السناري


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فنان الشباب الاول محمود عبد العزيز




معلومات عامة

البلد
السودان

الاسم المستعار
الحوت/ الجان

الميلاد
16 أكتوبر1967
السودان

الوفاة
17 يناير2013 (العمر: 45 عاماً)

النوع
موسيقى

المهنة
مغنيممثل, ملحن

سنوات النشاط
1988 - 2013

شركة الإنتاج
شركة البدوي / شركة حصاد / شركة السناري


*

----------


## عزالدين سيد وديدي

*انا بسأل ما سر تسمية الحوت؟
*

----------


## Deimos

*اللهم ارحمه واغفر له يا رب يا كريم ...

*

----------

